# Cloudy Tropical Skeeter pee



## Casper137 (Mar 4, 2018)

I've made Skeeter Pee before.

Didn't really enjoy it.

I've made regular Dragon Blood before and always enjoy it.

This time I decided to make one batch of Regular Dragon Blood with Raspberries, Blueberries and Blackberries and it turned out clear.

And made a batch at the same time of a Tropical Fruit version with Pineapple, Peaches, Strawberries and Red Seedless grapes.

They both fermented fine but the Tropical one is looking quite cloudy even after almost a month of sitting in the carboy.

During fermentation I should mention That I only doubled up the cheese cloth I had the fruit in and in the tropical batch when I would sqeeuze the fruit some would squeeze through so there may have been a bit of that in teh batch but when I racked it I didnt get much more then the little bit of gross lees that gets sucked up as per usual.

I added all the stabilizer and clearing stuff when I racked to the carboys.

Should I rerack it and add another round of Clearing agents?

Or I have a filtering machine although I've never used it.

Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Casper137 (Mar 4, 2018)

l


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 4, 2018)

No more clearing agent
More time. Gravity will do this work. A month is barely a measurable amount of time when it comes to clearing. As long as sediment is settling on the bottom of the car boy let it sit. Time has been the best advice ive been given.


----------



## pillswoj (Mar 9, 2018)

Peaches are very high in pectin, you will likely need to hit it with pectic enzyme at least once.


----------



## prowlin4reds (Apr 5, 2018)

That is probably pectin haze. I'll assume (we all know how that goes) you didn't use pectin enzyme. You should have added pectin enzyme an hour before you pitch your yeast.

Also, why aren't you using your filter machine? I use mine on every batch of wine we make. The polish and clarity it will put on your wine is outstanding.


----------

